# Happy birthday Diesel!!



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Mr D is 5 today!! Not the best day for him as I am working most of it but he had extra walks yesterday and I got up early to give him his presents. 

He has a alligator toy with 16 squeakers and a hide-the-squirrel log (which Willow has stolen!) And we have liver stuffed Kongs as a treat soon.

Here is a few pics from yesterday morning and evening. We went on a two hour bike ride last night!

He is starting to get a bit of grey around his muzzle which makes me sad but other than that he the same silly Diesel!














































Charming!










Diesel, Me and Will.










Happy birthday Diesel!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday you handsome boy! Enjoy your 5th birthday!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Diesel! Looks like he had fun


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

happy birthday diesel! great photos!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, Happy Birthday Handsome! Sounds like you had a great day with Mom and Willow. 

Love the pic where he's sticking his toungue out. 
Ike will be 5 in January and I'm noticing more and more light hairs around his muzzle too. He always did have a lighter muzzle than the rest of his face, as you can see in my avatar and siggy, but now I think I'm seeing more of it than I used too.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday to the handsomest GSD ever!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diesel*

Have a very, very, Happy Birthday, Diesel!!

Maybe Mom will buy you and Will some Frosty Paws Doggie Ice Cream!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Diesel is certainly a handsome young man!

Happy Birthday #5 Diesel! arty2:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 5th birthday Diesel.....have a great day!!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw, happy birthday Diesel! 
He's just as stunningly gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday to sweet beautiful Diesel! My favorite GSD in the world!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Happy birthday, Diesel! He is gorgeous!! I love the pic with his tounge out. I bet he is a character! What a lucky boy!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy birthday to the most handsome GSD I know!!!!  Have a great day Diesel!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Diesel! The pics are great. You always take such nice pics of your pups.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Diesel!! Sounds like you will have a great evening!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday Diesel, you beautiful boy. Enjoy your special day, wishing you many more happy and healthy years to come.

Love the picture where Diesel is sticking his tongue out-too funny!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday Diesel! Enjoy your special day!

The picture where Diesel is sticking his tongue out is hysterical! LOL


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry Diesel missing your birthday -so Happy Birthday, looks like you are still having fun, get your mum to post some piccies of you and your present, am intrigued at the hide the squirrel log.

Lisa, whats a few grey hairs it will just make him look more distinguished -Lovely pics of you all


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Diesel !!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy birthday Diesel hope you had a good day.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Can't believe I missed this..... Happy happy happy birthday Deisel, you beautiful boy you!!! 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------

